# Serial Numbers



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Do all frames made by big companies have a serial number stamped on them.

I have a new (from the shop) Giant Trance One frame and for love nor money we can not find the serial number on it. I would normal expect it to be near the bottom bracket, but not on this bike.

Does anyone know where GIANT put their serial number stamp... cheers..


----------



## Joe Nation (May 16, 2007)

Sometimes they can get clogged up with paint and can be hard to see. You may need to rub a bit of sandpaper over the number to read it (which is not ideal of course).


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

I think cannondale uses stickers, now....


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

> Sometimes they can get clogged up with paint and can be hard to see. You may need to rub a bit of sandpaper over the number to read it (which is not ideal of course).


That is a fair point but the bike is still being built up and has not left the house yet..

[RD]: And as for stickers, tell me you are joking right.. how the heck does that work with security if someone nicks your bike...


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

EFMax said:


> [RD]: And as for stickers, tell me you are joking right.. how the heck does that work with security if someone nicks your bike...


Just checked my '09 rize and yup, it's got a serial sticker (that's actually starting to peel off....)


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

Is there some kind of problem with stamping a serial number on: with theft as high as it is and some gangs walking around with big bolt cutters, a serial number is one of the last defences into reclaiming your property if it is taken and later found.


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

EFMax said:


> Is there some kind of problem with stamping a serial number on: with theft as high as it is and some gangs walking around with big bolt cutters, a serial number is one of the last defences into reclaiming your property if it is taken and later found.


I bet they (Cannondale) was having a hard time getting unique serial numbers with their carbon bikes...

On a somewhat related note, what system do most custom builders use for their serial numbers? 0000001,00000002...?


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Hard to stamp a serial number in a carbon frame. I've been putting my contact info on a dog tag and bending it and glueing it to the inside of the BB shell.

Tim


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

How does one stamp metal? I picked up a set of letter punches a while ago, they didn't seem to work on metal. Perhaps I need a bigger hammer? :arf: Since my chromo stamping experiments, I bought a 2 pound hammer, but I worry that I'd end up damaging the punch..


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

those letter punches are made to stamp metal. There has to be something substantial to back up whatever you are punching, although I have stamped a bb shell on a built-up bike.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

At one time GT bikes were stamped inside the rear drop out.


----------

